# 7 cool VLC features worth knowing



## jrkraj (Jan 2, 2010)

7 cool VLC features worth knowing

Sorry if reposted

Click Here


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow......!! Didn't know any of these....!! Thanks buddy for sharing....!!


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow gr8....I liked the points 2,3,4 & 7


----------

